
Concurrency with embedded Python in a multi-threaded C++ application - mongeh
https://www.codevate.com/blog/7-concurrency-with-embedded-python-in-a-multi-threaded-c-application
======
matiasb
Very cool, I'm working on a Go application that embeds the Python interpreter
:)

